# Important please read



## Woodsedgefarm (Apr 27, 2016)

Remember when I talked about trying to better help the hunting. Here is a chance to speak out. Please share this with friends and voice your opinion. This might not be in my hunting area or yours but it could come to you.


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 28, 2016)

Nine bald eagles is the reason you shoot steel shot to this very day.


----------



## rnelson5 (Apr 28, 2016)

I called and talked to him and guys that hunt or fish this area should really show up. I will be at the Appling meeting myself because I have a lot of questions for them? What will the herbicide they are planning to use do to native grasses, fish, and water quality? Will these grass carp distinguish between hydrilla and native grasses? If 29 out of the 81 eagles they have found dead tested positive what killed the 60 something % of them? What will this do for fishing and birds that migrate through?


----------



## krazybronco2 (Apr 28, 2016)

i would be at the appling meeting but it being on a tuesday i wont get there till it ends.


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Apr 28, 2016)

Sounds something like the hydrilla drip the army corps did on spring creek at lake Seminole years ago.


----------



## across the river (Apr 28, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> I called and talked to him and guys that hunt or fish this area should really show up. I will be at the Appling meeting myself because I have a lot of questions for them? What will the herbicide they are planning to use do to native grasses, fish, and water quality? Will these grass carp distinguish between hydrilla and native grasses?:rolleyes: If 29 out of the 81 eagles they have found dead tested positive what killed the 60 something % of them? What will this do for fishing and birds that migrate through?



I put this one the fishing forum, but in the 90s SC stocked hundreds of thousands of grass carp in the Santee lakes to battle hydrilla because it was the most "cost effective" method of controlling it.  It worked, and they reduce the amount of hydrilla very dramatically.  The problem they ate nearly everything else.  They may prefer hydrilla but once that is reduced they have to eat something, and there isn't a lot they won't eat.  The duck hunting and fishing did get worse no doubt.  Ask anyone who hunted or fished that area in the late 90s early 2000s, and it became a cormorant mecca.  So bad in fact they opened a hunting season for them, and had them roosting there in the tens if not hundreds of thousands.  Look up the hunts on you tube.   It is funny watching people ride around in pontoon and shoot water turkeys, although  have seen similar here in GA during duck season.   Anyway, I have not hunted or fished up there in years, but I here some vegetation, including stuff other than hydrilla, has come back now that the carp population is down.  There are consequences to filling the place up with "fish goats" no doubt.


----------



## Woodsedgefarm (May 4, 2016)

http://www.sas.usace.army.mil/Portals/61/docs/lakes/hartwell/HartwellUploads1/AquaticPlan.pdf

In this article they talk about how South Carolina and Georgia could not come to agreements on stocking carp due to the possible negative enviromental impact. They also state that there has been some new growths of natural vegetation in the lake. If these non native fish are released into the lake they will eat everything.

The triploid carp are said to be sterile, but not all are. The process to produce triploid carp instead of diploid (fertile) carp is to heat or cool the eggs during a particular point of the eggs developmental cycle. Some studies find this to only be 66% effective. With carp life span being 10 years or greater 33 % of these fish will have multiple years to reproduce with all their offspring being 100% diploid.


http://www.georgiawildlife.com/node/3281

In recent studies the eagle polulation of Georgia has been soaring. More and more birds each year. Yes there will be some that are unfortunate and end up dying but 29 of 81 deaths being contributed to hydrilla over 18 years does not seem like a huge issue to me. What happened to cause the other 52 deaths. Why not focus on those. With a higher eagle population you are going to see more deaths. If you take away the hydrilla, the fish population will suffer and the ducks will quit coming in turn leaving no food for the Eagles.


----------



## rnelson5 (May 4, 2016)

Here is another angle to look at this on. Lets just say that they kill every ounce of hydrilla in Clarks Hill........ A coot on its journey south stops at a lake filled with hydrilla along its migration route. It becomes infected and ends up at Clarks Hill. A eagle then eats this bird........ You see where i am going with this? Unless hydrilla is nonexistant then the "problem" (i am not so sure there is one) will not be solved. This is a waste of tax dollars to try and appease a small group of people who think there is a problem. Typical government spending........ The negatives greatly outweigh the positives in my mind.


----------



## krazybronco2 (May 5, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> Here is another angle to look at this on. Lets just say that they kill every ounce of hydrilla in Clarks Hill........ A coot on its journey south stops at a lake filled with hydrilla along its migration route. It becomes infected and ends up at Clarks Hill. A eagle then eats this bird........ You see where i am going with this? Unless hydrilla is nonexistant then the "problem" (i am not so sure there is one) will not be solved. This is a waste of tax dollars to try and appease a small group of people who think there is a problem. Typical government spending........ The negatives greatly outweigh the positives in my mind.



what about the journey north from FL? FL is full of hydrilla!


----------



## Woodsedgefarm (May 5, 2016)

I guess there isn't much interest in this?


----------



## emusmacker (May 19, 2016)

So who went to the meeting and what was determined?


----------



## Woodsedgefarm (May 20, 2016)

I live 4 hours away was trying to make it but couldn't swing it with work. Nobody from this sight showed much intrest as well as others I contacted. I hope someone went.


----------



## Flaustin1 (May 20, 2016)

Work held me up.  I did send an email though.


----------

